# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Tarsu

## roby

la TARRSU non esiste più dall'1/1/2010.
Se i comuni non si adeguano istituendo la TIA... cosa succede?
Ogni cittadino potrebbe ritenersi autorizzato a non pagare più la tassa!!!
Che danno!!
Prego approfondire: http://www.commercialistatelematico....IA_villani.pdf
cosa ne pensi?

----------


## Donatocdl

> la TARRSU non esiste più dall'1/1/2010.
> Se i comuni non si adeguano istituendo la TIA... cosa succede?
> Ogni cittadino potrebbe ritenersi autorizzato a non pagare più la tassa!!!
> Che danno!!
> Prego approfondire: http://www.commercialistatelematico....IA_villani.pdf
> cosa ne pensi?

  Fra poco i Sindaci dovranno mettersi ai semafori per riuscire a raccimolare qualche entrata! :EEK!: 
Dopo il taglio dell'Ici ora ci mancava la Tarsu. In realtà per i comuni che avevano già aderito alla nuova tariffa non ci sono problemi, mentre per i comuni che al 31/12/2009 applicavano la Tarsu sono inguaiati, perché dal 01/01/10 la Tarsu non esiste più e la Tia non la possono ancora applicare!!!!! :EEK!: 
Povera Italia :Mad:

----------


## roby

oggi sul commercialista telematico un intervento critico sulla circolare emanata dall'A.N.C.I., lAssociazione Nazionale Comuni Italiani, che non solo non chiarisce affatto il problema, ma contribuisce a creare confusione, per i seguenti motivi... clicca QUI: http://www.commercialistatelematico....tarsu_2010.pdf

----------


## lorma

sono revisore presso un comune e ho posto loro la questione della Tarsu.In effetti non ne sono convinti in quanto affermano che in base alla circolare dell'Anci del 2/03/2010 chi è in "regime di tarsu può continuare ad applicare la vecchia tassa xchè il periodo transitorio salva ancora le regole comunali in materia" Inoltre insistono sul fatto che la Tia non è obbligatoria ma facoltativa. A questo punto che dovrebbe fare il revisore, qual è effettivamente il suo ruolo in tal caso?ciao :Smile:

----------


## roby

> sono revisore presso un comune e ho posto loro la questione della Tarsu.In effetti non ne sono convinti in quanto affermano che in base alla circolare dell'Anci del 2/03/2010 chi è in "regime di tarsu può continuare ad applicare la vecchia tassa xchè il periodo transitorio salva ancora le regole comunali in materia" Inoltre insistono sul fatto che la Tia non è obbligatoria ma facoltativa. A questo punto che dovrebbe fare il revisore, qual è effettivamente il suo ruolo in tal caso?ciao

  "...affermano che la circolare ANCI..." 
OK, ma hai visto l'articolo che abbiamo pubblicato a seguito della circolare ANCI?
vedi: http://www.commercialistatelematico....tarsu_2010.pdf  :Smile:

----------


## lorma

si ho letto sia l'articolo e sia ho seguito la videoconferenza dell'avv.Villani, e concordo pienamente.Il mio problema  riguarda adesso il ruolo del revisore in questa situazione visto che il ragioniere del comune nn vuole sentire ragioni.Ciao :Smile:

----------


## lorma

L'abrogazione della tarsu vale anche per la regione Campania?La legge di conversione n.26/2010 del d.l.195/2009 relativo all'emergenza rifiuti ha prorogato la tarsu x tale regione?   :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

> sono revisore ......a. A questo punto che dovrebbe fare il revisore, qual è effettivamente il suo ruolo in tal caso?ciao

  bella domanada
anche io mi trovo nella stessa situazione anche perchè la settimana prossima apprivano i bilanci di previsione con tanto di importi per tarsu in entrata
che fare?

----------


## lorma

Io ho avvisato il mio comune,non so forse effettuerò una relazione da allegare al bilancio di previsione in cui sostengo che non è possibile adottare la tarsu in quanto non esistente così almeno mi metto al sicuro.Poi la decisone in merito all'adozione non penso spetti al revisore. Ciao :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

in un mio comune mi hanno detto che c'è qualche cosa nel mille proroghe
da vedere

----------


## lorma

Il decreto milleproroghe all'art.8 sancisce il divieto di passare da Tarsu a Tia sino al 30/06/2010 in attesa dell'attuazione del codice dell'ambiente.Però la tarsu è stata abrogata al 31/12/2009  enon c'è nessuna legge che la proroga espressamente. se ho notizie più precise ti aggiornerò.ciao :Smile:

----------


## lorma

Per quanto riguarda la regione Campania,per esempio,la l .26 del 26/02/2010 art.11 sostiene che in fase transitoria per l'anno 2010 si continua ad applicare la tarsu. in effetti i comuni stanno approvando i bilanci regolarmente con la previsione della tarsu. :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

non so cosa dire
da un lato c'è il divieto di passaggio
dall'altro la fine della tarsu
poi nel tuo caso anche la legge regionale
misteri italiani  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
io aggiungo che in un comune hanno pure previsto il recupero attraverso gli accertamenti della tarsu (è vero che per gli anni prima del 2010) ma è un bel casino

----------


## lorma

Boh non lo so.Suppongo che anche tu sia revisore. Io in ogni caso faccio una relazione e la consegno al comune, poi saranno i responsabili a decidere.A questo punto si richiede l'intervento chiarificatore dell'avv.Villani o quantomeno potersi confrontare con l'avvocato stesso.Grazie :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

si anche io revisore
io proprio oggi ho parlato con il segretario comunale che non ne vuole sapere
dice che ha messo in bilancio le somme quindi tia o tarsu cmq ha previsto quella somma

----------


## roby

> si anche io revisore
> io proprio oggi ho parlato con il segretario comunale che non ne vuole sapere
> dice che ha messo in bilancio le somme quindi tia o tarsu cmq ha previsto quella somma

  mmmhhh.... che brutta interpretazione.....  :Confused: 
tia o tarsu... comunque ha previsto....
mmmhhhhh
la tarsu non esiste piu', non si puo' iscrivere in bilancio....
la tia si puo' iscrivere solo se ufficialmente introdotta... è stata introdotta?altrimenti possono essere guai seri....
La tarsu dall’1/1/2010 non è più dovuta in quanto non più prevista dalla legge. Il che significa, in soldoni, che le cartelle notificate nel 2011 e riferite alla riscossione della TARSU per il 2010, potranno essere impugnate entro 60 giorni dalla notifica, davanti alla competente commissione tributaria.
Compito del commercialista telematico è far emergere il problema... poi ognuno si regola come crede... ma non potrà certo dire che non lo sapeva...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lorma

Anche il segretario comunale del mio comune e di altri sempre della Campania agiscono allo stesso modo cioè effettuando la previsone della tarsu in bilancio anche xchè sostengono che in Campania,appunto, nel periodo transitorio è fatto divieto passare dalla tarsu a tia.Facciano come ritengono opportuno poi si vedrà, io, ripeto, relazionerò in base alla legge citando anche la l.26/2010Ciao :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

c'è un articolo sul sole oggi
si può mantenerla

----------


## lorma

Grazie vado subito a consultarlo.Ciao :Smile:

----------


## roby

> c'è un articolo sul sole oggi
> si può mantenerla

  gli amici del Sole-24 ore sono bravissimi...  :Smile: 
stiamo pero' preparando la risposta...  :Smile: 
Non sempre la soluzione piu' facile per lo Stato è quella corretta...

----------


## lorma

effettivamente l'articolo a mio avviso non è sufficientemente esauriente per poter avvalorare la tesi della possibilità di applicare ancora la tarsu per il 2010. La legge di proroga dov'è? :Smile:

----------


## nadia

prosegue la nostra campagna di sensibilizzazione verso i Comuni: la TARSU non esiste più e se non verrà deliberato entro un mese il passaggio alla T.I.A.: I CONTRIBUENTI AVRANNO DIRITTO DI NON PAGARE LO SMALTIMENTO DEI RIFIUTI, con enormi danni per le casse comunali!! ...nel 2011 fioccheranno ricorsi contro le cartelle esattoriali! 
si veda: http://www.commercialistatelematico...._villani_1.pdf
Comune avvisato mezzo salvato!
... poi non si dica che non lo si sapeva!  :EEK!:

----------


## lorma

Ma qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa sulla proroga della tarsu in Campania ex art.11 l.26/2010? :Smile:

----------


## nadia

pubblicata oggi la seconda parte dell'intervento, i Comuni ed i revisori dei conti si trovano purtroppo sempre più in difficoltà, occorre prendere provvedimenti in fretta! http://www.commercialistatelematico...._villani_2.pdf

----------


## sera78

> Ma qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa sulla proroga della tarsu in Campania ex art.11 l.26/2010?

  Anche in Sicilia dovrebbe essere successo qualcosa di simile, con una proroga per la TARSU.
Qualcuno mi sa dare maggiori delucidazioni? :Confused:

----------


## erika88

leggo che dal 01/01/2010 la tarsu non esiste più.
come comportarsi però con quel Comune che esige il pagamento di detta tassa relativo all'anno 2009?
è in regola? lo può fare?
grazie

----------


## centroservizidiemme@libero.it

gentilissimi internauti, ho bisogno di una risposta urgente. sono un consigliere comunale di minoranza, in seguito alle lettura degli approfondimenti dell'avv. Villari, ho fatto presente del problema in consiglio comunale. Il sindaco con il segretario comunale mi hanno riso praticamente in faccia. quindi al fine di non fare figuracce, posso insistere sulla questione oppure ci possono essere diverse interpretazioni....

----------


## roby

> gentilissimi internauti, ho bisogno di una risposta urgente. sono un consigliere comunale di minoranza, in seguito alle lettura degli approfondimenti dell'avv. Villari, ho fatto presente del problema in consiglio comunale. Il sindaco con il segretario comunale mi hanno riso praticamente in faccia. quindi al fine di non fare figuracce, posso insistere sulla questione oppure ci possono essere diverse interpretazioni....

  ciao! L'Avv. Villani si è premunito di farci avere la sua considerazione:
"Egr. Dottore,
Le confermo che la TARSU non è stata prorogata per lanno 2010, come ho scritto e pubblicato sul Commercialista Telematico.
Cordiali saluti
Avv. Maurizio Villani" 
*** 
Io aggiungerei, di mia inziativa, che il problema - credo - non sorge in via automatica... ma sorgerà qualora un cittadino di un comune che sta andando avanti con la Tarsu non la paghi più... A questo punto cosa succederà? Succederà che il comune gli notificherà l'accertamento e se il cittadino farà ricorso lo vincerà... e non pagherà la Tarsu... e se faranno così tanti cittadini il Comune si potrebbe trovare nei guai (finanziari)...

----------


## bovamarco

Salve a tutti!
un mio cliente ha ricevuto un avviso di accertamento con il quale gli si viene comunicato il pagamento della tassa sui rifiuti per la presenza di uffici coincidenti con l'indirizzo che è stato comunicato al registro delle imprese.
il mio cliente non dispone di uffici e di conseguenza l'indirizzo comunicato al registro delle imprese è coincidente con quello di residenza  
parlo di un impresa individuale edlie che svolge lavoro in un altra regione e che non dispone di uffici 
il presente indirizzo viene utilizzato solo come recapito postale e non piu'
 quindi la domanda sorege spontanea 
il mio cliente è soggetto al pagamento di questa tassa, quando effettivamente non dispone di uffici ma ci vive solo in senso di vita privata ? 
vi ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## roby

invito tutti gli utenti del forum ad approfondire l'argomento collegandosi alla pagina: http://www.commercialistatelematico....-2010-2011.pdf
(libero accesso per tutti!)
la tarsu non è applicabile!  :Smile:

----------


## stanco

Sono un Consigliere Comunale di minoranza che vi chiede se può il mio Comune fare una cosa del genere!
I primi mesi del 2010 ha modificato le tariffe Tarsu applicando le tariffe previste della TIA (parte fissa e parte variabile), in sostanza, per me, hanno fatto un pappocchio, rimanendo con la tariffa TARSU, ma viene tassata come se fosse la TIA.
A tutt'oggi, però, non sono state distribuite e riscosse le bollette per l'anno 2010 e vorrei chiedervi come potranno fare se la Tarsu è divenuta illegittima e la TIA non è applicabile?
Potranno, lo stesso emettere le bollette Tarsu?
Ho letto l'articolo dell'Avv. Villani, quindi il Comune come potrà incamerare quei proventi Tarsu? 
E il cittadino che si vede arrivare la bolletta cosa dovrà fare? Pagarla o no.
Sono stato un pò prolisso ma vi ringrazio anticipatamente. 
Stanco

----------


## roby

> Sono un Consigliere Comunale di minoranza che vi chiede se può il mio Comune fare una cosa del genere!
> I primi mesi del 2010 ha modificato le tariffe Tarsu applicando le tariffe previste della TIA (parte fissa e parte variabile), in sostanza, per me, hanno fatto un pappocchio, rimanendo con la tariffa TARSU, ma viene tassata come se fosse la TIA.
> A tutt'oggi, però, non sono state distribuite e riscosse le bollette per l'anno 2010 e vorrei chiedervi come potranno fare se la Tarsu è divenuta illegittima e la TIA non è applicabile?
> Potranno, lo stesso emettere le bollette Tarsu?
> Ho letto l'articolo dell'Avv. Villani, quindi il Comune come potrà incamerare quei proventi Tarsu? 
> E il cittadino che si vede arrivare la bolletta cosa dovrà fare? Pagarla o no.
> Sono stato un pò prolisso ma vi ringrazio anticipatamente. 
> Stanco

  l'incontro che stiamo organizzando per il 20/5 nella provincia di Messina tratterà proprio questo tema!! a breve i dettagli.... tra i relatori proprio il nostro amico Maurizio Villani!!

----------


## lorma

Salve, l'unione dei comuni può deliberare ed applicare le tariffe tarsu? se nn x fare ciò vi deve essere una previsione nello statuto dell'unione. Nel mio caso, nello statuto si affidano soltanto i servizi e la loro gestione, xrò letariffe sn state decise dall'unione stessa.Grazie :Smile:

----------


## stanco

Poteva il Comune modificare le vecchie tariffe Tarsu con quelle previste dalla TIA (parte fissa e parte variabile), mantenendo sempre il nome Tarsu?
Se la Tarsu è illegittima come sarà riscosso questo tributo, visto che devono ancora inviare le bollette del 2010?
Il cittadino cosa dovrà fare all'arrivo della bolletta, pagare o no???
Grazie

----------


## fabioalessandro

secondo me no poteva eventualemte inserire degli sgravi
ma il concetto di tarsu è sulla metratura

----------


## stanco

Grazie fabioalessandro, quindi le future bollette saranno tutte da impugnare???

----------


## fabioalessandro

su questo non ti garantisco
la cosa è assurda
da un lato la tassa non c'è più
ma dall'altro i comuni la applicano e pagano alle aziende la raccolta
in più c'è una sentenza della cassazione che dice che la tarsu è una tassa ma con un interesse legittimo e non diritto soggettivo quindi anche se si smaltisce in proprio non esula dal versarla
mah la solita italia

----------


## sera78

Ritorno sull'argomento perchè proprio ieri al mio ritorno a casa dopo una giornata di "lavoro", nella cassetta della posta trovo con grande GIOIA l'avviso di pagamento della "TARSU 2010".
Dal momento che la TARSU non è più applicabile, ma il Comune non si è adeguato applicandola comunque, quale comportamento sarebbe più opportuno tenere???????

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ritorno sull'argomento perchè proprio ieri al mio ritorno a casa dopo una giornata di "lavoro", nella cassetta della posta trovo con grande GIOIA l'avviso di pagamento della "TARSU 2010".
> Dal momento che la TARSU non è più applicabile, ma il Comune non si è adeguato applicandola comunque, quale comportamento sarebbe più opportuno tenere???????

  Eh, bella domanda. Io la mia l'ho pagata, ma non dirlo a nessuno ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## sera78

Io per ora attendo,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  perchè mi pare di ricordare che il 20/05 ci sarà un convegno che tratterà di questo argomento... ma data l'età non riesco a ricordare dove e da chi è organizzato...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io per ora attendo,  perchè mi pare di ricordare che il 20/05 ci sarà un convegno che tratterà di questo argomento... ma data l'età non riesco a ricordare dove e da chi è organizzato...

  Al convegno verranno affrontate le problematiche di legittimità; i consigli che potranno essere dati non possono essere diversi da quelli di affrontare il contenzioso. Ogni anno.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fabioalessandro

in realtà ho letto ma non ricordo bene ne quando ne dove ne cosa  :Stick Out Tongue: 
che c'è stato un provvedimento che la tarsu è applicabile fino all'entrata dell'imu2 
quindi bisogna pagarla

----------


## danilo sciuto

> in realtà ho letto ma non ricordo bene ne quando ne dove ne cosa 
> che c'è stato un provvedimento che la tarsu è applicabile fino all'entrata dell'imu2 
> quindi bisogna pagarla

  
Glielo dici tu a Villani giorno 20 ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

non potrei delegare un admin ....sai alle gambe ci tengo  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non potrei delegare un admin ....sai alle gambe ci tengo

  No no, devi venire tu in persona !

----------


## fabioalessandro

dici che vi serve una nuova trave per sostenere l'autostrada?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> dici che vi serve una nuova trave per sostenere l'autostrada?

  Dico che ci serve un altro amico con il quale trascorrere insieme un paio di giorni !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

dico che quando scrivi queste cose veramente mi fai felice  :Smile:

----------


## roby

comunque ricordo che per approfondimenti c'e' l'articolo (libero...) La T.A.R.S.U. non è applicabile per il 2010 e per il 2011
con cui il nostro amico Avv. Maurizio Villani spiega come stanno le cose...  :Smile:

----------

